# Textur erstellen!



## Leventus (3. Dezember 2011)

Hey =) 

Bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe, dass ich einiges an Hilfe erhalte und auch einigen helfen kann! 

Ich bin kein Anfänger in Photoshop aber bisher hab ich mich noch nie mit der Textur-Erstellung beschäftigt!

Daher meine Frage: 

Wie kann ich so eine Textur erstellen?
http://www.bf-x.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2476&d=1320415171

Ich meine damit den Dunkel-Roten Hintergrund. 
der hinter den Waffen und der Symbole ist. 

Ich freu mich auf die Beiträge. 
Lg. Leventus


----------



## iAmRich (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

da sich hier anscheinend keiner die Mühe machen will dir zu antworten mache ich das mal >:->

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob dir das Ergebnis, wie ich es habe, auch so passt aber ich habe es folgender maßen gemacht:

1. Eine neues Dokument erstellt (400 x 400 px / 72 ppi)
2. Hintergrundebene Dunkelrot eingefärbt
3. Neue Ebene erstellt, diese komplett weiß eingefärbt
4. Filter -> Rauschfilter -> Rauschen hinzufügen: Stärke: 40% / Verteilung: Gleichmäßig / Haken bei Monochromatisch
5. Ebenen-Füllmethode auf Multiplizieren gestellt
6. Ebene duplizieren und Füllmethode des Duplikates auf negativ Multiplizieren/ Deckkraft: 70% gestellt
7. Duplikat mit Bild -> Korrekturen -> Umkehren umgekehrt
8. Duplikat 1 px nach rechts und 1 px nach unten verschoben
9. Hintergrundebene + Ebene 1 + Ebene 1 kopie auf eine Ebene reduziert
10. Filter -> Weichzeichnungsfilter -> Gaußscher Weichzeichner: Radius:0,5px
11. Neue Ebene erstellt, diese komplett weiß eingefärbt
12. Filter -> Rauschfilter -> Rauschen hinzufügen: Stärke: 100% / Verteilung: Gaußsche Normalverteilung / Haken bei Monochromatisch
13. mit Bild -> Korrekturen -> Umkehren umgekehrt
14. Ebenen-Füllmethode auf Ineinanderkopieren/ Deckkraft: 20%  gestellt
15. Nach belieben B/W Verlauf einfügen

Im Anhang lege ich den Arbeitsverlauf bebildert bei.
Edit: Okay, da die Qualität runter gerechnet wurde, bring der Arbeitsverlauf leider nicht mehr viel 

Grüßle Rich


----------

